# Engine MFG "New One"



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I was at the the LHS today and saw this engine. From HO Seeker it is close to a 0-8-0 from 1956 It was made in Tokyo, Japan. The owner didn't know too much about so I just found this oneline.

Is there any more info out there? The one shown is a 4-8-2, but the motor works is the same.
I


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Could be an Aristocraft engine or some other brand. They were imported. Other than that, MAJOR I DUNNO!!!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Aristo-Craft Mountain... http://hoseeker.org/aristocraft/aristocraftcatalog1962pg17.jpg


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

T-Man, if its for sale, by all means, BUY IT!! They ain't too common and it looks real good.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I knew you would like it. Shay Thanks! I don't know how you do it. It would of taken me weeks. 
So it's 1962 by the page, that is almost as old as I am. The owner just got it in. I was impressed with the side rods.
I will keep tabs on it. It's not priced yet. He also had a Standard gage number 10 with two coaches. My wallet shivered.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

T-Man said:


> Shay Thanks! I don't know how you do it. It would of taken me weeks.


----------



## bouke57 (Apr 21, 2016)

Apologies for being late to the thread. I`ve recently acquired the same engine in the pics for this thread from my late father`s collection. to wit, New One Models , Tokyo , Japan . He had a tender , undecorated but high amount of detail in castings ,and some rolling stock. Engine is missing front truck and hitch device which appears unique in aforementioned pics, tender is missing wheels on front. I`d appreciate hearing additional facts, and others thoughts. TIA


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

Shaygetz is correct, while they only have the New One markings, they were imported and sold in Aristo Craft boxes ... decent detail for their age and run well .. I have one in the display rack, value is not very high from what little that I have seen, as they are die cast, not brass, but do have some brass detail pieces


----------



## bouke57 (Apr 21, 2016)

Thank you wvgca. Hoping to find front truck for this Aristocraft engine, if anyone has thoughts ?


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Ahm offered a really nice CNJ camelback by new one in the 60's, I've found a few, but they suffer from "casting rot" much of the time. That makes good examples of new one locomotives that much more rare. The old John English stuff had the same problem. The same thing occurs with TYCO power torque motor blocks.Poor quality metal castings


----------



## bouke57 (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks time warp, for the interesting info.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

I would suggest a Bowser or Mantua lead truck, may not be exact but might get you going. If you have to drill and tap that frame be very careful, if it's cast it'll be extremely brittle


----------



## bouke57 (Apr 21, 2016)

*Poor quality castings*

Again, thank you time warp, I appreciate the warning and the advice for the truck.


----------

